
3D printed hands are giving Syrian children a second chance - gamalhelmy
https://waya.media/a-helping-hand-for-syrian-children/
======
cmejcnekdb
And with a sub $200 printer.

I’ve seen professional prostheses made on $150k industrial printers, and
they’re much nicer of course and probably more durable, but this may be one of
the cheapest medical devices making the biggest difference for these kids.

Printer is open source:
[https://github.com/Creality3DPrinting/Ender-3](https://github.com/Creality3DPrinting/Ender-3)

~~~
lozaning
I recently picked up an Ender 3 pro from my local Micro Center for $209. Im
absolutely blown away by how far these printers have some in 5 years.

------
beh
Outside of the atrocities related to the Syrian confict, the highlight of this
story is really the affect that making expensive industrial grade technology
like 3D printing accessible to a wider audience can have on how things are
made.

I've seen similar stories from other 3D printing companies like Formlabs on
healthcare related innovation that's been enabled by more accessible digital
fabrication technology:

[https://formlabs.com/blog/father-helps-son-with-cerebral-
pal...](https://formlabs.com/blog/father-helps-son-with-cerebral-palsy-walk-
with-custom-3d-printed-orthosis/) and [https://formlabs.com/blog/shirley-
technique-facial-prosthesi...](https://formlabs.com/blog/shirley-technique-
facial-prosthesis/)

------
aaron695
Does anyone have an interview with a person who has used a 3D Printed
Prosthetic for a month or more?

Proof someone has successfully added a 3D Printed Prosthetic to their life.

[edit] And not internal, external Prosthetic's

[edit 2] Here's one. 10.1097/MD.0000000000009426

3 months in a success but "Some fingers, knuckles, and cables were replaced
twice due to the daily wear and tear."

That only in 3 months. Interested in other stories.

~~~
redis_mlc
> Does anyone have an interview with a person who has used a 3D Printed
> Prosthetic for a month or more?

1) One of the Iraq embedded journalists had his hand blown off removing a
sticky bomb thrown into their vehicle.

He tried an advanced prosthetic (not printed) but changed to a hook for
strength and reliability.

2) It's important to request a shredded limb be removed since once the nerves
and blood supply are reattached, Western doctors often won't amputate it in
favor of a prosthetic. So you end with a limb that may not work, or be in
chronic pain.

3) An Indian doctor has success with aluminum prosthetics. Cheap, strong,
waterproof. There's a documentary.

------
thecleaner
Finally a company that is actually making the world a better place.

------
Synaesthesia
Now let’s end the blockade/harsh sanctions on Syria so that the country can
recover.

~~~
ComputerGuru
The atrocities are ongoing and the Syrian regime has slaughtered hundreds of
thousands and displaced millions with the help of Russia and the support of
Iran. The insanity needs to be stopped, _then_ you can talk about recovery.

Idlib, which is basically a huge refugee camp for millions that were forced
out our fled the rest of the country, was bombed to hell over the last three
days; there are at least 700,000 refugees that are now yet again displaced. In
just three days.

[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-
east-51317720](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-51317720)

~~~
Synaesthesia
Idlib is the last refuge of ISIS and their ilk. Yes they’re defending their
country from the worst Islamic dictatorship, which tpnewrly took over. I don’t
blame them. The US also flattened Mosul and killed over 1500 people there in
airstrikes, fighting ISIS.

Nobody has a good record in the war. But this insistence that Assad has to go,
is entirely politically motivated. He’s a hideous dictator yes, but Sisi of
Egypt is much worse. Yet he’s treated with respect.

Now Syria is trying to rebuild their country and reunify, we should help them
and not start any more fires there.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Mosul and Idlib aren’t really comparable, tbh.

Of all the horrible things Daesh has done, collectively staining the name of
anyone rebelling against the Assad regime (except perhaps for the Kurdish
fighters who’ve kept their own identity) and allowing (literally) millions of
refugees and freedom fighters to be labeled ISIL members or sympathizers that
are acceptable collateral has to be the worst.

~~~
Synaesthesia
Why aren't they comparable? It's funny for me to see news coverage of all the
atrocities Russia commits there, but none of the US in Idlib.

------
zhamisen
In Brazil there is Mão3D (3D hand), an university project which helps kids
with 3D printed prostheses:
[https://mao3d.wordpress.com/](https://mao3d.wordpress.com/)

They are currently seeking funding with a crowdfunding platform kickante:
[https://www.kickante.com.br/campanhas/uma-mao-
literalmente-m...](https://www.kickante.com.br/campanhas/uma-mao-literalmente-
mao3d)

------
coder1001
Amazing how was take so many things for granted, kudos to the founder of Smart
Hand.

------
jacquesm
The motherfuckers that start these wars should be forced to look at images
like these 24/7.

~~~
thefounder
They don't really care...it's show-biz for them. Now considering that most of
them are elected you have to blame yourself as well.

~~~
jackhack
If it were "only" entertainment. It's worse than that -- it's "business!" One
of the more insightful things I've learned in my lifetime can be paraphrased
like so: "There is just as much money to be made in tearing down a
civilization as in building one up. But the former is much easier, faster, and
more reliable." Find those (people/companies/governments/religions) who
increase wealth and/or power as a result of this, and you will find the
culprits.

~~~
papln
> There is just as much money to be made in tearing down a civilization as in
> building one up.

Do you think Steve Jobs, Mark Zuckerberg, and Larry Page, Jeff Bezos, and Bill
Gates agree with this statement?

~~~
TeMPOraL
Why wouldn't they?

